# Charlemagne, Carolus Rex and Fomenko



## Bitbybit (Jul 31, 2021)

OK. Long post but here we go:
Some period ago i tried to disprove Fomenkos Dynastic parallellisms. (I havent read his books all through, so i am not sure of Fomenko already knew about this at the time)
But anyways. to start disprove I choose the one i found most odd which i though was the one involving kings of Sweden because it seemed so crazy with its close proximity to modern times, and of course it was convenient for research as well.


Lets start:

_Fomenko: Kings of Navarre and the Kings of Sweden._







Before continue we should take note of Navarre and others names of the old territories that is close or on top of each other geographically.
-Kingdom of Navarre
-Pamplona
-Aragon
-Aquitaine
-Basque

















Then a close by: "Regnum Suevorum"



_The *Kingdom of the Suebi* (Latin: Regnum Suevorum), also called the _*Kingdom of Gallæcia. *
_The Suebi (or Suebians, also spelled Suevi, Suavi) were a large group of Germanic people.._
(Suebis is around year 500.)
Suebi - Wikipedia








*The Suebis could here be argued to be the popularized Vikings. 
And according to Fomenkos timeline, the Viking years for Navarre ~900 in turn corresponds to the 1600s Karoliner (Charles XI Caroleans)*
The soldiers of Charles XI was called Karoliner (english "Caroleans")
This is coin of Charles XI with his wife Ulrica Eleonora of Denmark.






Allright. Lets check the local ancestral links about this connection:

_“In these places there is an identity within the current population that is not Celtic and not Spanish, but Viking. There are certain places that have traditions based on north euro or Scandinavian customs. _
Spanish Vikings: Searching for the Norse presence in Iberia - Medievalists.net

_More than 200 years of Viking presence in the land, documented in that time by the peoples that inhabited the Iberian Peninsula. Lots of raids, battles, colonisations, invasions, and so on, have been registered, but I'm certain that the Vikings went further inland, because they used the rivers as their routes to spread all over the land_
Viking Invasions in the Iberian Peninsula

Ok, so some historic substance is definitely there.
Allright, we check the Fomenko parallellism again:






Urraca - Ulrica.   The name Urraca in the Navarre kings list just in time with Ulrica is pretty odd.

_Garcia succeeded his father in 925 when he was only six years old and reigned under the tutelage of his uncle Jimeno Garcéshttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/García_Sánchez_I_of_Pamplona#cite_note-7 and of his mother_
García Sánchez I of Pamplona - Wikipedia
_Charles XIs father died when he was four years old, so Charles was educated by his governors until his coronation.. During his first appearances in parliament, Charles spoke to the government through his mother.
Charles XI of Sweden - Wikipedia_

Thats interesting IMO.



Allright. To spice the soup up up even more:
I noticed during the other thread about Charlemagne that his wiki-page also turned into history about Aquitaine and Carolingians.

_According to Ibn al-Qūṭiyya[47] Wittiza, the last Visigothic king of a united Hispania died before his three sons, Almund, Romulo, and Ardabast reached maturity. Their mother was queen regent at Toledo, but Roderic, army chief of staff, staged a rebellion, capturing Córdoba._
Charlemagne - Wikipedia


_The Viking raid on Išbīliya, then part of the Umayyad Emirate of Córdoba, took place in 844._
Viking raid on Seville - Wikipedia






_...Charles XII spent the following years in exile in the __Ottoman Empire_
_Charles XII of Sweden - Wikipedia



._


----------



## dakotamoon (Aug 1, 2021)

I have spent the better part of 18n months, reading every single book that Fomenko wrote.   Over 18 books, his research is relentless!

I have yet to see any researcher prove the fallacy of Fomenko's 20 year work!  Thanks for this.


----------



## Bitbybit (Aug 2, 2021)

Thank you. I think the scandinavian history is in book 5, which i havent seen online. Do you have it as pdf?


----------

